
How To Make Your Plants Twitter - pius
http://botanicalls.com/twitter/
======
iamwil
I'd like to see most everything that you own be able to do this. Then, there'd
be an aggregator of your stuff that you can get a 10,000 level overview of.
How old is most of my stuff? How fashionable is most of my stuff? How much of
my stuff do I really use? How much is my stuff worth? Which of my stuff have I
been neglecting? That way, we can learn to live with less stuff. (or if that's
not your goal, live with stuff that other people envy)

EDIT: This reminded me of: <http://www.360voice.com/>

It's something to let your xbox360 blog about you. Its entries are like:

"Cormyre seemed really excited to play yesterday. Our current gamerscore is
32,936 . That is a boost of 60 points over last time! He rocked out to Burnout
Paradise, Devil May Cry 4, LEGO Star Wars II, Aegis Wing, Tomb Raider: Anniv.
gaining 1 achievement, and I think there was some random Live Marketplace
browsing, but I wasn't paying attention."

"Cormyre must have heard my calling... I was practically startled when his
greasy finger pounded my power button. I mean come on... be a little gentle...
I am fragile. Just some helpful advice for someone with a 32,876 gamerscore.
That is a profit of 650 points over last time! He rallied Guitar Hero III,
Tomb Raider: Anniv. adding an amazing 20 achievements, and then he had to stop
because we both couldn't take it anymore... we were spent."

------
jgrahamc
This project uses two really nice bits of kit:

1\. Arduino (which is a cheap, open source design, microcontroller board)

2\. XPort (a system-on-a-chip ethernet connector which contains a web server
and a serial interface inside an ethernet socket).

------
TheTarquin
Okay, THAT is an awesome hack. Taking a simple, straightforward system and,
with a little bit of hardware geekery, conscripting it into service as a
botanical monitering/reminder service. I am much impressed.

If I had plants, I'd be all over this.

~~~
kirubakaran
Good reason to get plants?

~~~
comatose_kid
There's that oxygen thing too.

~~~
TheTarquin
Psh, oxygen is overrated . . . :-P

------
walter_b_marvin
lol

